# Society for Metallurgical Engineers in Egypt



## محمد سعيد هجرس (7 يناير 2010)

*[font=&quot]نشاطات الجمعية[/font]*
1.[font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]القيام بالرحلات العلمية لمواقع الإنتاج والمعارض المتخصصة.[/font]
2.[font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]إنشاء موقع على الانترنت خاص بالجمعية لعرض نشاطات الجمعية والعمل على الإتصال بالجمعيات العلميه المناظره فى الجامعات المصرية والعالمية لتبادل الأفكار والمقترحات.[/font]
3.[font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]التنسيق مع الشركات المتخصصه فى مجال الفلزات والمواد لعمل ندوات تحت إشراف [/font][font=&quot]لجنة الإتصال بالهيئات والشركات و المصانع [/font][font=&quot]حتى يطلع الطلبه على أحدث التقنيات الموجوده فى سوق العمل.[/font]
4.[font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot] تنظيم ندوات يتم من خلالها دعوة العلماء الذين لهم إسهامات فى مجال علوم الفلزات والمواد وذلك للإستفاده من تجاربهم وأفكارهم.[/font]
5.[font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot] تحرير مجله غير دوريه بإسم الجمعية تحتوى على إسهامات المشتركين وكل جديد فى عالم الفلزات والصناعة.[/font]
6.[font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]تنظيم حلقات نقاشيه دوريه بين الساده أعضاء هيئة التدريس ومعاونيهم والطلاب وذلك لتبادل الأفكار والإطلاع على التقنيات الحديثة.[/font]
7.[font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]تنظيم يوم إجتماعى للقسم في كل فصل دراسي يلتقي فيه أعضاء هيئة التدريس والطلبة وخريجي القسم .[/font]
8.[font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]عمل الدعاية الكافية وتسويق خريجي القسم فى سوق العمل وذلك بعمل ندوات داخل الشركات .[/font]
9.[font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]العمل على صقل خريجي القسم بالمهارات اللازمه لسوق العمل .[/font]
10.[font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]توجيه الخرجين إلى العمل الحر في مجال الفلزات عن طريق توجيه الدعم والإرشاد لهم عن كيفية إنشاء مشروع صغير في مجال الفلزات وكيفية عمل دراسة جدوى له وأخذ قرض للبدء فيه (*مسبك – شركه لحام صغيره – ورشه تشكيل معادن –معمل اختبارات مواد – وغيرها من المشروعات *) وذلك بالتعاون مع الصندوق الإجتماعى للتنمية .[/font]
11.[font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]العمل على صياغة كود محلى على غرار أكواد الجمعيات العلمية العالمية وتأهيل الخرجين لإعتماد الأعمال وفقا لهذه الأكواد.[/font]


----------

